# Mattel 15" straights . . . ???



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Does the new style Tyco track from Mattel come in a 15" straight section that is NOT a squeeze track?

The only 15" Tyco stuff I can find is TYCO . . . seems the Mattel stuff lately is 9" straights.


----------



## GTHobbyandRaceway (Nov 23, 2011)

Mattel has p/n 37590 pair15" straights. Its a Mattel international packaging stock number.. But same as Tyco 6703. 
Sam


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

GTHobbyandRaceway said:


> Mattel has p/n 37590 pair15" straights. Its a Mattel international packaging stock number.. But *same as Tyco 6703*.
> Sam


 
OK so does the Mattel part have the new-style connection with the bent rail ends, or is still the old Tyco piece with the flat rail?


----------



## GTHobbyandRaceway (Nov 23, 2011)

well on my dealer line card its listed under "Mattel service and parts" so I'm thinking new style.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Mattel did produce the 15" straight in the new style. However, in their miniscule wisdom they only include 15" squeeze tracks in all their new sets. I don't know the last time I saw a Mattel 15" straight and the only way I got them was in sets back when they produced some decent sets.

For a while they were listed on the Mattel website, but they disappeared at least two years ago. Mattel has completely destroyed the line by not providing any after sale support.

Joe


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Thanks for the info guys . . . so Joe these sound about as rare as hen's teeth I guess?


----------



## GTHobbyandRaceway (Nov 23, 2011)

I can get em if ya want doba.. how many would you need and ill make a call?


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

1976Cordoba said:


> Thanks for the info guys . . . so Joe these sound about as rare as hen's teeth I guess?


 I wouldn't say they are rare, but they are are hard to find. Back when Mattel was still pumping out some good sized sets, you could get a handful of 15" straights.
If GT can get them, that would be great - my only concern would be the price. Packaged track can be expensive. My sale inventory now consists of only 6" and 9" straights as I want to keep all the 15" straights I was able to collect. Other than myself and Bob Molta, I really don't know anyone with a large inventory of NOS Tyco/Mattel track of any style.

Joe


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Doba, 

I know you moved and left that super track with a buddy .

I sence that your creating another inovative track to keep involved in the hobby . ( That's a good thing ) !

I'm just curious as to what your up to here . I've followed your posts since seeing you race the diecast bodies on HP-7"s .

Happy New Year ,
Gonzo


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

gonegonzo said:


> Doba,
> 
> I know you moved and left that super track with a buddy .
> 
> ...


 
The Force is strong in this one . . .

:tongue:

I am planning something fun but it will not be anywhere near the scale I was able to build at before due to size constraints right now. I've been able to run on my little bullring oval and some of the local tracks around town here and that's been keeping me happy. This is more of a project just to do some 'spearminting & have some fun seeing what comes of it :thumbsup:


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Good luck and Happy New Year.

Gonzo


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

1976Cordoba said:


> Does the new style Tyco track from Mattel come in a 15" straight section that is NOT a squeeze track?
> 
> The only 15" Tyco stuff I can find is TYCO . . . seems the Mattel stuff lately is 9" straights.


If the Mattel straights have that stupid letter raised in the edge of the track, then I would much rather use the Tyco ones.
That letter is right where the tire runs, stupidest thing I ever saw.

How many do you need for the project?
Later and Happy new year!
Keith


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I know it may look messy, but I dremel off those raised letters. No problems.
It was a dumb idea, they should have put them under the track.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

NTxSlotCars said:


> I know it may look messy, but I dremel off those raised letters. No problems.
> It was a dumb idea, they should have put them under the track.


I wondered about that. I figured it must not be too hard... Does it leave an ugly spot, or does it sand down to be pretty unnoticeable?

--rick


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

ParkRNDL said:


> I wondered about that. I figured it must not be too hard... Does it leave an ugly spot, or does it sand down to be pretty unnoticeable?
> 
> --rick


Rick,

The connection security of the new style Mattel is vastly superior to Tyco. When you snap together Mattel track, it doesn't come apart.

I was surprised when I recently helped rebuild a 6 lane layout. Four lanes used Tyco/Mattel and the other two lanes were Tomy. As we shifted the track around, the Tyco and Tomy would seperate, but the Mattel held together. A great redesign until some idiot put that letter on the surface.

As to grinding off the letters, it simple and neat. I just put a regular drill into a holder (we have a cheapie drill press thingie) and chucked up a gringing stone. I let the drill run and took one piece at a time and ground off the letter. Once the drill is set up, it takes about 1 minute per piece, if that. The net result does not look bad at all.

There's a thread I started on this somewhere in this section.

Joe


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

ParkRNDL said:


> I wondered about that. I figured it must not be too hard... Does it leave an ugly spot, or does it sand down to be pretty unnoticeable?
> 
> --rick


Not too bad. Joe's way is better. I used a hand held a dremel, then painted over it.









The Mattel connections look way better than the Tyco, and function better.

Here's a question though, are the Mattel 15" straights actually "straight".


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

ParkRNDL said:


> I wondered about that. I figured it must not be too hard... Does it leave an ugly spot, or does it sand down to be pretty unnoticeable?
> 
> --rick


If it looks bad claim it to be a pothole that was patched.


----------



## back.to.ho (Jan 3, 2012)

*Mattel track availibility*

Mattel track vastly superior ...where can i purchase this mattel track..I am new to modern h.o., but have been bitten by the bug !!


----------

